# The Blue Checkmark: Ralph's last Horcrux



## 3322 (May 31, 2022)

Let's talk about Ralph's most powerful weapon, the blue checkmark. The blue checkmark allows Ralph to retain the last tiny amount of relevancy he still has left from his GamerGate days. It allows him to book guests for his show, who don't know who he is, by making them believe he is a reputable internet podcaster. It allows him to get away with tweets such as these:


Tweet 1 (archive) / Tweet 2 (archive)

Tweet 3 (archive) / Tweet 4 (archive)

And also allows him to get anyone he doesn't like jannied of twitter with a single report:



I wonder what is helping Ralph keep his twitter and blue checkmark after all of these years, despite openly violating TOS, running a white-nationalist podcast and being Nick Fuentes right hand man. What is his secret?


Tweet (archive)



Post your favorite Ralph tweets that would get anyone else banned for racism/misogyny/harrassment/etc!


----------



## Null (May 31, 2022)

>What is his secret?
fat dick sucking lips


----------



## Bloatlord (May 31, 2022)

The question is, would Ralph finally be freed from his brain damage with the removal of the dreaded blue check?


----------



## 3322 (May 31, 2022)

Bloatlord said:


> The question is, would Ralph finally be freed from his brain damage with the removal of the dreaded blue check?


If you destroy the Blue Checkmark Horcrux, Ralph dies.


----------



## Johnny Salami (May 31, 2022)

The blue check mark is the mark of the beast. 

Either way if Musk does end up owning Twitter in sure he'd let you buy a checkmark using money and an ID


----------



## 3322 (May 31, 2022)

Johnny Salami said:


> The blue check mark is the mark of the beast.
> 
> Either way if Musk does end up owning Twitter in sure he'd let you buy a checkmark using money and an ID


Yeah I think Musk said he wanted to have more "real people" on twitter and that he plans to do that by verifying accounts using ID. If every user on twitter has a blue checkmark, the value of having one would plummet. Certainly would be interesting.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 31, 2022)

He still has his paw paw's cubic zirconia pimp ring!
Destroy it with the fangs of the most vicious gator.


----------



## smellybutthole (May 31, 2022)

Ralph makes threats on a daily basis and has multiple HAYDERS flagging him.
His checkmark isn't just blue, it glows in the dark.


----------



## JustStopDude (May 31, 2022)

Honest question, but is there anyone on Twitter with a blue check mark that isn't either insane or so far up their own ass that they are insufferable.


----------



## Falcerer (May 31, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Big Dream (May 31, 2022)

The only answer is that someone deep in Twitter is a Kiwi Farmer who knows how much content we stand to lose without the checkmark. God bless.


----------



## solidus (May 31, 2022)

I imagine this but Part Deux.


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (May 31, 2022)

If not before, it was confirmed during ralph's arrest at the pro-abortion rally that he's a federal asset of some kind, complete with a handler and the protections attached.

When Chad Loder, notorious federal asset and part of the bourgeoisie, went amok getting one person after the other banned, he also made some mad noise about how he hates Ralph. But when called on it, he got evasive about it and when further pressed, started blocking people and deleting tweets again. Pretty clear he tried to have him banned, but whoever at twitter handles that, refused to do as he told them. Apparently he's big enough of a deal to have someone like gator or memenco removed, but with Ralph, he's met his match.
If tech multi-millionaires that are heavily involved with the US government lack the power to take down the gunt, then random aylawgs on gossip forums or discord servers can't do it either.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (May 31, 2022)

He really does love the jews, here's him outraged by jew haters.
(it's ralph yelling so volume warning)




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Punished Brent (May 31, 2022)

harry potter is for gay men and childless women, which I always thought was weird considering it's a young mans coming of age story.
I really don't think losing this would affect ralph, he is so famously repulsive at this point that most people have heard of him and the ones who haven't will find out quickly due to ralphs lack of self control. It takes almost nothing for him to start screaming "nigger" or "faggot". He unironically thinks that spending your time calling women whores online is something to brag about.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (May 31, 2022)

Not an earth-shattering tweet nec, but one that legit made me laugh. 
 Sometimes RageTits gets it right with his ubiquitous  ‘BITCH’ slappity slap.


----------



## Black Light Red Panic (May 31, 2022)

Apex Ralphamale said:


> If not before, it was confirmed during ralph's arrest at the pro-abortion rally that he's a federal asset of some kind, complete with a handler and the protections attached.
> 
> When Chad Loder, notorious federal asset and part of the bourgeoisie, went amok getting one person after the other banned, he also made some mad noise about how he hates Ralph. But when called on it, he got evasive about it and when further pressed, started blocking people and deleting tweets again. Pretty clear he tried to have him banned, but whoever at twitter handles that, refused to do as he told them. Apparently he's big enough of a deal to have someone like gator or memenco removed, but with Ralph, he's met his match.
> If tech multi-millionaires that are heavily involved with the US government lack the power to take down the gunt, then random aylawgs on gossip forums or discord servers can't do it either.


Dan can.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (May 31, 2022)

Ethan Ralph would legit kill himself if he lost the bluecheck, it’s all he has. The bluecheck is more precious to him than any of his kids.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 31, 2022)

CPU Blue Check


----------



## KKKaan (May 31, 2022)

Punished Brent said:


> harry potter is for gay men and childless women, which I always thought was weird considering it's a young mans coming of age story.


Magic is never as interesting for men as swords or guns.


----------



## Thumb Butler (May 31, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Ethan Ralph would legit kill himself if he lost the bluecheck, it’s all he has. The bluecheck is more precious to him than any of his kids.


Unlike the kids he sees it every day on his guntpad.


----------



## SpicSpeigel (May 31, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Not an earth-shattering tweet nec, but one that legit made me laugh.
> Sometimes RageTits gets it right with his ubiquitous  ‘BITCH’ slappity slap.
> 
> View attachment 3338893


Christ is king.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (May 31, 2022)

Ralph only has his check for so long as folks at Twitter want him to have it.  He’s just one step away from losing it and it WILL happen eventually unless it ends up devalued due to Musk or whoever opening up access to the bluecheck for anyone willing to pay.

Ralph fears losing it, that’s for sure.  Notice his panic after the Grocery Store shooting.  All it takes is one Killstream fan doing something heinous enough, and that fan being linked to him somehow, and the bluecheck is gone.  It’s just a matter of time.


----------



## XxTardWranglerxX (May 31, 2022)

I think we need to get someone with a blue checkmark to report him.


----------



## Super Saiyan Hitler (May 31, 2022)

The blue checkmark is so important to Ralph that he censors bad words like 'nigger' and 'faggot', even in screenshots of other people. When Keemstar offered a 100K payday and the chance to beat his blood enemy Warski, Ralph complained about how he would be cucking if he couldn't say those words for a couple of months. That blue checkmark is the thing that he loves most in the whole world, and I can't wait to see him lose it. Well, as long as he doesn't lose it due to gayops. It's only funny if he loses it due to one of his own poor decisions.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (May 31, 2022)

Super Saiyan Hitler said:


> The blue checkmark is so important to Ralph that he censors bad words like 'nigger' and 'faggot', even in screenshots of other people. When Keemstar offered a 100K payday and the chance to beat his blood enemy Warski, Ralph complained about how he would be cucking if he couldn't say those words for a couple of months. That blue checkmark is the thing that he loves most in the whole world, and I can't wait to see him lose it. Well, as long as he doesn't lose it due to gayops. It's only funny if he loses it due to one of his own poor decisions.


I don’t want him to lose it, though of course I know he will.  His meltdown over losing it, and the lengths he’ll go to trying to cancel out that L with a W somehow, will be pure kino.  What comes after will just be sad.  He wouldn’t be able to get up to half the shit he does without it.

Agreed completely that him losing it due to his own bad behavior or bad behavior of one of his “fans” is the way to go.  Costing him his bluecheck due to gayops just gives just feeds his victim mentality.  Not that he won’t claim that no matter how he loses it, but why give him even an inch?  Let him lose it on his own.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (May 31, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> I don’t want him to lose it, though of course I know he will.  His meltdown over losing it, and the lengths he’ll go to trying to cancel out that L with a W somehow, will be pure kino.  What comes after will just be sad.  He wouldn’t be able to get up to half the shit he does without it.
> 
> Agreed completely that him losing it due to his own bad behavior or bad behavior of one of his “fans” is the way to go.  Costing him his bluecheck due to gayops just gives just feeds his victim mentality.  Not that he won’t claim that no matter how he loses it, but why give him even an inch?  Let him lose it on his own.


Imagine if his Cuck King Threeway  Musk/Grimes Fantasy Twitter Admin is the reason his Mark of the Devil is yeeted.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (May 31, 2022)

Punished Brent said:


> harry potter is for gay men and childless women, which I always thought was weird considering it's a young mans coming of age story.


That is because it is bad.


----------



## Ripe (May 31, 2022)

The meltdown he would have would be epic. Cant wait to see if it happens


----------



## Zilortha (May 31, 2022)

I honestly don't know how he still has that checkmark considering some of the stuff he tweets out.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (May 31, 2022)

Zilortha said:


> I honestly don't know how he still has that checkmark considering some of the stuff he tweets out.



He’s Twitter’s token “White Nationalist”.  They can point to him and say “See?  We don’t censor!  If we did, there’s no way Ralph would still have his check!”

He’s there for them to point and laugh at.  Taking his check puts an end to that.


----------



## Zilortha (May 31, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> He’s Twitter’s token “White Nationalist”.  They can point to him and say “See?  We don’t censor!  If we did, there’s no way Ralph would still have his check!”
> 
> He’s there for them to point and laugh at.  Taking his check puts an end to that.


I just have no idea how twitter has a token white nationalist. The fact it's Ralph is hilarious for a number of reasons.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (May 31, 2022)

Zilortha said:


> I just have no idea how twitter has a token white nationalist. The fact it's Ralph is hilarious for a number of reasons.



They have one because they want one.  If it wasn’t Ralph, it would just be someone else as ineffectual and retarded as him.  Once he’s lost the check they’ll elevate someone else who's just as retarded as Ralph to serve as their token/controlled opposition and then we can laugh at that account.  Circle of Life.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 31, 2022)

Cope. He should have lost his checkmark a long time ago but hasn't and won't. My guess is its a boy who flagged wolf scenario, and so many retards have constantly tried to get him taken down that all reports against him are ignored.


----------



## Clint's Burden (May 31, 2022)

I don't understand why Ethan still has one, considering his pretty lengthily history of personally attacking people. I'm sure he gets reported enough for it and I honestly don't think Twitter wants a white nationalist _anything._ They've already shown that they don't care about censorship and they've booted off enough high profile accounts.

Only reasonable conclusion I can come away with is that Ethan Ralph is so irrelevant that they don't care to even investigate what he does.


----------



## Telemeter (May 31, 2022)

Clint's Burden said:


> I don't understand why Ethan still has one, considering his pretty lengthily history of personally attacking people. I'm sure he gets reported enough for it and I honestly don't think Twitter wants a white nationalist _anything._ They've already shown that they don't care about censorship and they've booted off enough high profile accounts.
> 
> Only reasonable conclusion I can come away with is that Ethan Ralph is so irrelevant that they don't care to even investigate what he does.


They are going to put as much effort in it as they would on a stolen bicycle.


----------



## Dead Wife (May 31, 2022)

The troons need to get behind it. The troons could cancel a sweet cookie baking old grandma if they wanted to, and (stupid) people would  just agree that her only using white chocolate chips was problematic and racist.


----------



## Antarctica (May 31, 2022)

With the amount of shit Ralph has done over the past few years, I'm honestly surprised he still has a Blue Checkmark. I guess he's so low on the totem poll that he's just flying under the radar. 

If he lost it, he would lose his mind. He wears the Checkmark like a badge of honor.


----------



## Butwhythough (May 31, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Not an earth-shattering tweet nec, but one that legit made me laugh.
> Sometimes RageTits gets it right with his ubiquitous  ‘BITCH’ slappity slap.
> 
> View attachment 3338893


Absolutely no sense of humility (despite all of the things that happen to him) and rejecting good advice that would be a Christian thing to do. Keep being you Ralph, I'm sure it won't end poorly.


----------



## ComedyEnjoyer (May 31, 2022)

Dead Wife said:


> The troons need to get behind it. The troons could cancel a sweet cookie baking old grandma if they wanted to, and (stupid) people would  just agree that her only using white chocolate chips was problematic and racist.


Troons don't (and cant) cancel people that openly reject them, the same way the pope can't excommunicate a Muslim. Cancelling only works on believers who sin or apolitical people.


----------



## Table Country (May 31, 2022)

>Horcrux

Read another book for god's sake.


----------



## ░░░▓▓▓▓▓▓ด้้้้้็็็็็้้ (May 31, 2022)

Table Country said:


> >Horcrux
> 
> Read another book for god's sake.



Someone needs to take Ralph's blue checkmark and toss it into the fires of Mount Doom.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 31, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Cope. He should have lost his checkmark a long time ago but hasn't and won't. My guess is its a boy who flagged wolf scenario, and so many retards have constantly tried to get him taken down that all reports against him are ignored.


I don't think that's true because almost anything he says is probably perma bannable under tos, I really do think he's just so retarded and hasn't done a healstream esque thing for them to worry about or want him banned.


----------



## GuntN7 (May 31, 2022)

We need to keep it real, Ralph only has his blue checkmark because Twitter staff are laughing their asses off at such a huge ego for fuck all engagement.



Apex Ralphamale said:


> If not before, it was confirmed during ralph's arrest at the pro-abortion rally that he's a federal asset of some kind, complete with a handler and the protections attached.


Don't get our hopes up for an Ethan Ralph Vs FBI saga, would be too much for us poor alogs.


----------



## Table Country (May 31, 2022)

░░░▓▓▓▓▓▓ด้้้้้็็็็็้้ said:


> Someone needs to take Ralph's blue checkmark and toss it into the fires of Mount Doom.


We should fire Ralph's photon blue checkmark into his exhaust port.


----------



## Luigi (May 31, 2022)

I'm not a twitter person and only one cow I've ever followed lost a checkmark (iirc at the time it was for changing their username or something? But it was done on purpose), what are usually the reasons for someone to lose that badge? I imagine being someone the staff doesn't like is one way, but what rules would he have to break for example?


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 31, 2022)

Luigi said:


> I'm not a twitter person and only one cow I've ever followed lost a checkmark (iirc at the time it was for changing their username or something? But it was done on purpose), what are usually the reasons for someone to lose that badge? I imagine being someone the staff doesn't like is one way, but what rules would he have to break for example?


Milo lost his checkmark.


----------



## Usb2200a (May 31, 2022)

I didn’t know a Horcrux was but I didn’t look it up because I presumed it was some sort of mid-wit faggetry.


----------



## JustStopDude (May 31, 2022)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> Milo lost his checkmark.


Patrick Tomilson lost both his check mark and his account. Apparently he spent thousands in legal fees to get his Twitter account back but they won't give him back the blue check. 

So trolls just constantly make new accounts for him to respond to.


----------



## Maciek (May 31, 2022)

Table Country said:


> >Horcrux
> 
> Read another book for god's sake.


What other term you'd use? Phylactery would be ok, but usually there's only one of those per lich. Jew Kike Rowling's creation's most known trait is that multiple can exist at the same time for a given "lich". Regardless of its source, it's universally recognized.


----------



## oramge cat (May 31, 2022)

Null said:


> >What is his secret?
> fat dick sucking lips
> 
> View attachment 3338562


Dan could probably describe what it would be like to get his dick sucked by Ethan Ralph. Ethan Ralph has spiritually sucked a man's dick and is officially a faggot.

I wonder if he liked it?


----------



## Sam Losco (May 31, 2022)

Usb2200a said:


> I didn’t know a Horcrux was but I didn’t look it up because I presumed it was some sort of mid-wit faggetry.


Me either.
First result from DuckDuckGo:


Now I'm thinking about deleting the thread.


----------



## Polyboros2 (May 31, 2022)

Table Country said:


> >Horcrux
> 
> Read another book for god's sake.



What about a Phylactry?(Fatlactry?)


----------



## The Big Dream (May 31, 2022)

Dead Wife said:


> The troons need to get behind it. The troons could cancel a sweet cookie baking old grandma if they wanted to, and (stupid) people would  just agree that her only using white chocolate chips was problematic and racist.


It's telling that Ralph is largely off the radar of troon/woke twitter, his content is so boring that not even they will engage.


----------



## InwardsStink (Jun 1, 2022)

Polyboros2 said:


> What about a Phylactry?(Fatlactry?)


I had to look this up and I laughed my ass off when I realized what it was.  

It's the little black cubes that Jews wear on their heads for the uninformed.


----------



## KKKaan (Jun 1, 2022)

InwardsStink said:


> I had to look this up and I laughed my ass off when I realized what it was.
> 
> It's the little black cubes that Jews wear on their heads for the uninformed.


Huh, the more you know. But I'm pretty sure it refers to a lich's phylactry here.


----------



## Cup Noodle (Jun 1, 2022)

Let us and the America First wignats not forget that Ralph is a leftist who voted for Obama twice and keeps his blue check by towing the line.  He is pro abortion (especially when it is his kid), he doesn't want to pay back his student loans, and he won't marry May because that would disqualify her for welfare.  Ralph is the perfect blue check.


----------



## Trench (Jun 1, 2022)

Does that checkmark shield ralph from non-checked users reporting his rule breaking or something?


----------



## tittyhead (Jun 1, 2022)

Phylactery is a way cooler word, and its Jewish to boot!


----------



## Liber Pater (Jun 1, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> He’s Twitter’s token “White Nationalist”.


You're thinking of Dicky Spencer.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jun 1, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> Me either.
> First result from DuckDuckGo:
> View attachment 3340637
> Now I'm thinking about deleting the thread.


i knew it was from harry potter but yeah wtf op i didnt know it was just a phylactery why not use that? also yeah 


Polyboros2 said:


> What about a Phylactry?(Fatlactry?)


this gorgeous pun we get from it as well. i demand op be changed to include the pun or at least add that ethan is a fat faggot again.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Jun 1, 2022)

Sneed.





Tweet / https://archive.ph/SVXjH


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 1, 2022)

Haru Okumura said:


> Sneed.
> 
> View attachment 3341538
> View attachment 3341537
> ...


>Kiwi Farms
>Leftists

fucking lmao, even more hilarious coming from the admitted SJW before he learned he could grift with gay gate


----------



## Zilortha (Jun 1, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> >Kiwi Farms
> >Leftists
> 
> fucking lmao, even more hilarious coming from the admitted SJW before he learned he could grift with gay gate


This might be Ralph's biggest cope + projection yet.
I would bet that the number of leftists in Ralph's subforum would be dwarfed by the number of white nationalists (who at one time probably watched and liked Ralph's show).


----------



## Flamenco (Jun 1, 2022)

I officially move that the checkmark be named Ralph's Phylactery
​


----------



## 3322 (Jun 1, 2022)

Haru Okumura said:


> Sneed.
> 
> View attachment 3341538
> View attachment 3341537
> ...


And yet, Ralph and all the "CRINGE! HARRY POTTER REFERENCE!" posters immediately knew what it meant. It's almost as if it's a pop-culture thing that everyone knows and immediately understands without being a fan of the books. Ralph, you voted for Obama TWICE! You better hope your twitter followers don't come looking at this thread and see your nice tweet about the jews. 

JKR is a TERF queen btw, who makes trannies cope and seethe on the daily, while Ralph impregnates them and Nick Fuentes watches their porn.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 1, 2022)

It makes sense because Ralph has the same amount of parents as Harry Potter


----------



## 3322 (Jun 1, 2022)

Weird request, but okay


----------



## Null (Jun 1, 2022)

Ralphamale wants to be bred


----------



## An automatic clown (Jun 1, 2022)

Haru Okumura said:


> Sneed.
> 
> View attachment 3341538
> View attachment 3341537
> ...


Lol he literally spends his entire waking hours refreshing his subforum. Top notch self own Gunt!


----------



## Obscura539 (Jun 1, 2022)

@Null Can we start calling him Ofjosh?


----------



## JamusActimus (Jun 1, 2022)

> Muh left muh right


Limited people tend to see the world in oversimplified lenses.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 1, 2022)

Liber Pater said:


> You're thinking of Dicky Spencer.


It can be both.  

Is Spencer on Twitter?  If so, is he verified?  I’m off of all Social Media and have been for a couple of years so I wouldn’t know.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jun 1, 2022)

Haru Okumura said:


> Sneed.
> 
> View attachment 3341538
> View attachment 3341537
> ...


i went to rant in replies and there was only like 5 people 1 of which is a troll i know just pumping his ego lol. 


3322 said:


> And yet, Ralph and all the "CRINGE! HARRY POTTER REFERENCE!" posters immediately knew what it meant. It's almost as if it's a pop-culture thing that everyone knows and immediately understands without being a fan of the books. Ralph, you voted for Obama TWICE! You better hope your twitter followers don't come looking at this thread and see your nice tweet about the jews.
> 
> JKR is a TERF queen btw, who makes trannies cope and seethe on the daily, while Ralph impregnates them and Nick Fuentes watches their porn.


yeah but most people myself included only know it in the same sense a boomer might "know" what a poke-e-mans is. i for example thought theyd be like some laser beam and not a phylactery so its cringe and doesnt convey the meaning well

also wait why didnt ralph do like before and cry that this was a gayop to remove his checkmark?


----------



## TyrasGuard (Jun 1, 2022)

Ralph getting banned of Twitter or having his blue checkmark removed would unironically improve his life, even if it's just a small bit


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 1, 2022)

TyrasGuard said:


> Ralph getting banned of Twitter or having his blue checkmark removed would unironically improve his life, even if it's just a small bit


Exactly why I hope he never loses it, though of course I know he will eventually.  Nothing gold can stay.


----------



## Blacklight (Jun 1, 2022)

All of you are amazed that Ralph still has his check when there's someone who does even worse shit and still has one. Have none of you heard of Moviebob?


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 1, 2022)

Blacklight said:


> All of you are amazed that Ralph still has his check when there's someone who does even worse shit and still has one. Have none of you heard of Moviebob?


Bob’s on the “right side of history”, though.

Hell, look at all the horrible shit Del Harvey did to me and she’s not just a bluecheck, she actually works for Twitter now!


----------



## KKKaan (Jun 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Ralphamale wants to be bred


Ngl he was looking submissive and breedable when he was on his ass in Lisbon's streets.


----------



## CryptoHermit (Jun 1, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> i went to rant in replies and there was only like 5 people 1 of which is a troll i know just pumping his ego lol.
> 
> yeah but most people myself included only know it in the same sense a boomer might "know" what a poke-e-mans is. i for example thought theyd be like some laser beam and not a phylactery so its cringe and doesnt convey the meaning well
> 
> also wait why didnt ralph do like before and cry that this was a gayop to remove his checkmark?


People saying "Harry Potter is cringe?!" will unironically have WWE shit on their accounts. (Ralph and DSP are staunch wrestling fans)


----------



## Odogaron_big_red_dog (Jun 1, 2022)

oramge cat said:


> Dan could probably describe what it would be like to get his dick sucked by Ethan Ralph. Ethan Ralph has spiritually sucked a man's dick and is officially a faggot.
> 
> I wonder if he liked it?


Someone celebrated pride month early. Stop jerkin off; its making you gay, homo.


----------



## Gout of Redemption (Jun 1, 2022)

Fed's don't get their special badges taken away so I can't see the ralphamale losing his precious checkmark


----------



## Hazel Motes (Jun 1, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> It can be both.
> 
> Is Spencer on Twitter?  If so, is he verified?  I’m off of all Social Media and have been for a couple of years so I wouldn’t know.


Spencer had a blue check mark and it was taken off in 2018/2019. People, when Spencer still had friends, thought it was stupid because it called into question what a blue check mark means. Was it for Twitter's Chosen People (yes) or was it for public figures (no)? Emplemon did a video on it.

Personally, I think Ralph is so low on the totem pole of Twitter that nobody in corporate gives a shit to remove his check mark:
"Whose Ethan Ralph?"
"Gamer Gate."
"What? Is he Mundane Matt or Internet Aristocrat or something"
"No. Ethan Ralph. Married a paki- excuse the microaggression- and was arrested for fighting (presumably) a Portuguese policewoman, I mean officer." 
"Uh, file that one."

Really, GamerGate was the peak of Twitter, excluding Trump. I don't see why anyone would want to look at Elon Musk's reddit memes when you can steal better photos from the Random Pics and Gifs thread on this site.

Ralph is a no name until he implodes (finally) and the Down the Rabbit Hole style channels start making videos about him to cash-in.


----------



## Fslur (Jun 1, 2022)

Notice Ralph keeps calling kiwi farms leftist...Like everything he does it’s projection. If Ethan Ralph was a “right winger” in 2022 he wouldn’t be verified on twitter. 

Instead he’s spent the past week specifically deplatforming people on the right.


----------



## Solodomor (Jun 1, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> It can be both.
> 
> Is Spencer on Twitter?  If so, is he verified?  I’m off of all Social Media and have been for a couple of years so I wouldn’t know.




Richard is still on Twitter. He lost his verification, but he’s still on there, posting cringe.


----------



## CringeMomma (Jun 3, 2022)

Would be a shame if someone contacted the museum about the photos Ralph is posting to twitter...


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 3, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> Would be a shame if someone contacted the museum about the photos Ralph is posting to twitter...


lol they won't care. He said he couldn't take pictures in certain areas and he didn't


----------



## Paragoric (Jun 3, 2022)

It is interesting how when people bring up any alternative social media his go to reply is "I am verified on Twitter."

If he was going to lose the check mark it would have been during the Healstream era. Surprised he did not lose it during that time. Bannings were not yet normalized and he would have been an easy win. 

It would require a scandal of Healstream magnitude or bigger to lose his check mark and he will never rise high enough to find that type of scandal ever again. His name is a nuisance word to jannies at this point and he isn't significant enough to notice.

Maybe that would be the secret, a new generation of Twitter jannies saying "who the fuck is this guy?" and just clicking it off.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 4, 2022)

Haru Okumura said:


> Sneed.
> 
> View attachment 3341538
> View attachment 3341537
> ...


So Ralph is on his spite cope trip away from his demanding daughter and his paedophilic steed. Instead of enjoying Europe, he's quote cope tweeting posts here on a daily basis.
In the past, he would quote cope perhaps once or twice a week, now he's doing it daily. It's almost like he enjoys this as much as we do. Did Amanda tard wrangle him to put an end to all these cope tweets while they are together? He's been squealing non-stop. He'd at least claim it was sent to him by a "fan" or something in the past.



Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> It makes sense because Ralph has the same amount of parents as Harry Potter



Edit: The tick should be on his forehead, lol.


----------



## draggs (Jun 4, 2022)

That blue check is the only thing holding the gunt back from smothering us all

Probably


----------

